# DING DONG.................................................!



## nononono (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Sep 18, 2020)

*Now if Only......................







" Nasty Nancy ".....................*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2020)

You truly are a complete scumbag.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 19, 2020)

nononono said:


>


I'm not sure if you have boys or girls..and frankly I don't really care. But I would hope that if you have girls you would use this moment as a teaching opportunity to show them what an icon, legend, inspiration, pathfinder, trailblazer, and so on that was RBG. She fought cancer 4x!! Talk about grit.
I actually find this "joke" offensive. If this joke was made about Pelosi or HRC it wouldn't have the same effect. The two of them combined will never be held with the same reverence as Justice Ginsburg. She will leave her mark in American History that can't be erased. Sorry to piss in your cereal.
You post about Blue Lives Matter and about being respectful. I'd ban you for a month if I could.
You can continue posting your mindless drivel..shouting in ALL CAPS..making threads that nobody else comments on but you. Just remember, even in death she holds more weight than you. 
Show some RESPECT and some CLASS!!


----------



## notintheface (Sep 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> ...


*So whatever you wish that others would do to you, do also to them, for this is the Law and the Prophets.  Matthew 7:12*


----------



## nononono (Sep 19, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *So whatever you wish that others would do to you, do also to them, for this is the Law and the Prophets.  Matthew 7:12*


*Posting Religious passages doesn't change the actions she took as*
*a SCOTUS.....

Bad decisions on her part that affected ALL OF AMERICA.....
*
*Try accepting the TRUTH about the party your carrying water for....

Once again " Youhavesnotrunningdownyourface " you've made a fool 
of yourself.*


----------



## pewpew (Sep 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Bad decisions on her part that affected ALL OF AMERICA.....*


That would depend how she ruled on a particular issue you are for/against right?

I'm Pro-Choice (Democrat view)
I'm Pro-2A (Republican view)

You can't always get what you want. This isn't Burger King.
I can't believe I'm actually wasting my time going back n forth on this with you. 
"I'll take Bad Decisions on my part for $1000 Alex"
2mins of my life I'll never get back...smh...


----------



## pewpew (Sep 20, 2020)

I just realized that in 15+ threads in OT you are the last person to post...in EVERY thread. (Other than my post in this thread.)
Find something more productive to do with your time. 3 words: GET A LIFE. 
Stop pacing back n forth in front of your computer thinking of something hateful to post. That crap will eat you up. 
This is a soccer forum. Go out back with your kid and pass the ball around a bit.
You'll feel better.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2020)

pewpew said:


> That would depend how she ruled on a particular issue you are for/against right?
> 
> I'm Pro-Choice (Democrat view)
> I'm Pro-2A (Republican view)
> ...





pewpew said:


> I just realized that in 15+ threads in OT you are the last person to post...in EVERY thread. (Other than my post in this thread.)
> Find something more productive to do with your time. 3 words: GET A LIFE.
> Stop pacing back n forth in front of your computer thinking of something hateful to post. That crap will eat you up.
> This is a soccer forum. Go out back with your kid and pass the ball around a bit.
> You'll feel better.


*Hey Wep Wep....Thanks for commenting...Now you go on and read below....!*
*This is the " Off Topic " section that used to be a completely stand alone Forum until
Butt Hurt Hackers/Trolls corrupted the site....
You have 17 sections to post on that relate to your interests....I choose to post here and NOT
on the other 17 sections. You " Parents " can rip each others throats out on them. I enjoy the 
game and I utilize this section at my own choice/freedom.
If you don't like the Heat here then stay on the other 17 options Dominic gives you.
If you want to engage here, then you had better do you research....as it looks like 
you might be lacking in that department. 
Now go out and teach your " player " field awareness and the values of a solid/controlled first touch with *
*both feet. Remember eyes up and stop looking at the ball. Your welcome.*


----------



## pewpew (Sep 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey Wep Wep....Thanks for commenting...Now you go on and read below....!*
> *This is the " Off Topic " section that used to be a completely stand alone Forum until
> Butt Hurt Hackers/Trolls corrupted the site....
> You have 17 sections to post on that relate to your interests....I choose to post here and NOT
> ...


Cool story bro.  I feel like I just got owned..there was a mic drop..blah blah blah.
I see what you did with my screen name you clever dog, you....
Butt hurt hackers / trolls...oh the irony that you speak of...
Research what..trying to decipher your mumbling drivel...on a soccer forum?  Man you sure turned the heat up on me!!
Don't you worry about my player. Go back to pacing back n forth in front of your computer thinking of more crap to post that nobody will comment on.


----------



## nononono (Sep 21, 2020)

QUOTE="pewpew, post: 360167, member: 1334"

Cool story bro.  I feel like I just got owned..there was a mic drop..blah blah blah.
I see what you did with my screen name you clever dog, you....
Butt hurt hackers / trolls...oh the irony that you speak of...
*Your Irony....*

Research what..
*The TRUTH...!*

trying to decipher your mumbling drivel...on a soccer forum?  
*No one has a " Weapon "  to your head....*

Man you sure turned the heat up on me!!
*No I didn't....You just need to wake up.....*

Don't you worry about my player. 
*Never have, I gave YOU some valuable info....*


Go back to pacing back n forth in front of your computer 
thinking of more crap to post that nobody will comment on.
*Pacing up and down ...too and fro....
Slingin crap on the go...
Thank goodness it is so...
You ain't my stinkin Bro.....*


/QUOTE


----------



## pewpew (Sep 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="pewpew, post: 360167, member: 1334"
> 
> Cool story bro.  I feel like I just got owned..there was a mic drop..blah blah blah.
> I see what you did with my screen name you clever dog, you....
> ...


Please continue with your intellectual banter...lemme go pop a bag of popcorn first though. Thx!!


----------



## nononono (Sep 22, 2020)

pewpew said:


> Please continue with your intellectual banter...lemme go pop a bag of popcorn first though. Thx!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Hey, it seems pretty quiet in here, someone die?


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Nonononono (Oct 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Now if Only......................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just so we’re clear.  It’s ok to create a thread that mocks both the death of one senior government official, and wishes death upon another senior government official.  Got it.

Oh. While I’m here. You will of course exercise your consistency and lack of hypocrisy by restraining any impulse to criticize anyone who might post such a similarly structured gleeful or mocking posting should any *other* senior government official, say, contract a deadly virus.  Right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Just so we’re clear.  It’s ok to create a thread that mocks both the death of one senior government official, and wishes death upon another senior government official.  Got it.
> 
> Oh. While I’m here. You will of course exercise your consistency and lack of hypocrisy by restraining any impulse to criticize anyone who might post such a similarly structured gleeful or mocking posting should any *other* senior government official, say, contract a deadly virus.  Right?


Only trumpist dance on graves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only trumpist dance on graves.


The old lady cheated death for years and her husband is dead and her kids are grown.
Not exactly the same, Trump is still alive.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only trumpist dance on graves.





Sheriff Joe said:


> The old lady cheated death for years and her husband is dead and her kids are grown.
> Not exactly the same, Trump is still alive.


Was that the merengue or the paso doble?


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Just so we’re clear.  It’s ok to create a thread that mocks both the death of one senior government official, and wishes death upon another senior government official.  Got it.
> 
> Oh. While I’m here. You will of course exercise your consistency and lack of hypocrisy by restraining any impulse to criticize anyone who might post such a similarly structured gleeful or mocking posting should any *other* senior government official, say, contract a deadly virus.  Right?



*Have at it.....*

*If you wish to step onto the field, you will suffer the results.*

*So far you are 0- 45 ( This Season )..you've amassed quite the losing record.*


----------

